# UKBC Glasgow



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Anyone coming up for this tomorrow?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Apparently not.


----------



## wheniwake (Jul 28, 2014)

I was actually planning on coming through by sadly have committed to picking up a friend at Edinburgh airport for 1800. Would be too late by the time I made it to Glasgow


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Not a hope. May watch the stream if I have some time. If there is one, not heard anything.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

@sprudgelive has links to all the feeds.

I thought today was the finals but it's the semis - going tomorrow for the big one instead


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I'll be there tomorrow


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'll text you later then, be good to meet up


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

UKBC twitter feed is slow this year, needs more Flibster!

(I know Sprudge Live have one too)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Sprudge live one is constant


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

The Sprudge guys are fantastic. A little odd, but fantastic.









Right... back to the playroo.. errrm... office.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Some funny tweets about the uk-centric tasting notes - WTF is a bakewell tart etc


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Some funny tweets about the uk-centric tasting notes - WTF is a bakewell tart etc


Yeah I saw that one!

Are any scores out yet?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

> Sprudge:
> 
> Here they are, your 2015 United Kingdom Barista Championship finalists!
> 
> ...


...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

1. 10:15 Dan Fellows, Origin Coffee, Cornwall @DanFellows1 @origincoffee

2. 11:00 Dale Harris, Has Bean, Midlands @acousticcoffee @hasbean 

3. 11:45 Diana Johnston, Workshop Coffee, London @baristasaurus @workshopcoffee 

4. 12:45 Estelle Bright, La Marzocco UK, London @estelle_coffee @lamarzocco

5. 1:45 Jana Slamova, Baxter Storey, London @JSlamova @baxter_storey

6. 2:30 Maxwell Colonna-Dashwood, Colonna and Smalls, Bath @colonna_smalls


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

No real surprise with the top 6 really.

Still great to see Dan and Diana up there though.









Lets see if I can actually get to watch any of it tomorrow.

I do have a favourite, who I'd love to win. Not naming them though.


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

Go Maxwell!

JP


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Maxwell and Dale both made it, both top blokes, hopefully get to watch some tomorrow.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

View attachment 12313


Steve busting some moves to karma chameleon before Dale starts


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Results livestream now on.

http://new.livestream.com/UKBC2015/events/3861720


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Maxwell is never going to be beat


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Scotford said:


> Maxwell is never going to be beat


Can't say what his drinks tasted like but his performance was by far the most confident and polished, which was probably to be expected given his experience.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

He's so far ahead of the rest of the UK. The worlds is opening up for him


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

So pleased for Max. Hope he wins the worlds.

JP


----------



## markf1988 (Mar 17, 2014)

Been to Colonna and Smalls in Bath just last week, was pretty good! Congrats to him.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Dale rank him very close - one point in it. Dale came out on top for best espresso and signature drink.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I won some Puly Milk in a wee mini competition thing at the end. The question was 'who was the final competitor' - thankfully no one noticed i shouted Maxwood instead of Maxwell


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Dale rank him very close - one point in it. Dale came out on top for best espresso and signature drink.


I sat through the routine many times. The drinks were exactly as described.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Just downloaded the streams to watch, always interested to see what the guys/gals at the top of their game are up to


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Where do ya get the DL from?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Spooks said:


> Where do ya get the DL from?


Install firefox plugin called ant video downloader. It will let you intercept the streams and download.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Dale's taste descriptors sounded amazing! Would have loved to taste that sig drink.

Maxwell's talk is just fantastic, I can't speak at all when concentrating. I love his Monkey Island vibe!


















The music he uses during the Capa course is straight out of Monkey Island!

Very entertaining!!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I kept thinking of the Great Gatsby when i looked at him


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> I kept thinking of the Great Gatsby when i looked at him


Yeah, love the lol. If I grew my hair that long then is look like meatloaf!!!









Cool track!!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Some really solid performances from the top 6.

Interesting that 5 of the 6 finalists used the NS Mythos One (I know they sponsored the grinder but they could have chosen any grinder they wanted).


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

aaronb said:


> Some really solid performances from the top 6.
> 
> Interesting that 5 of the 6 finalists used the NS Mythos One (I know they sponsored the grinder but they could have chosen any grinder they wanted).


That's because they are easily the best grinders out there at the moment.


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

aaronb said:


> Some really solid performances from the top 6.
> 
> Interesting that 5 of the 6 finalists used the NS Mythos One (I know they sponsored the grinder but they could have chosen any grinder they wanted).


Max used the EK, though.

JP


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Chris Pratt from Jurassic World










Maxwell, the UKBC champ


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Have you got the pics the right way round?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Daren said:


> Have you got the pics the right way round?


That's sort of the joke

(obviously not a very good joke)


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I got it....


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> That's sort of the joke
> 
> (obviously not a very good joke)


I just looked again... Now I see what you've done!

I'm clearly paying more attention to Florence at Glastonbury on 2 than your post - sorry mate


----------

